# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  модераторство

## [underlover]

а еще , я считаю, нужно больше модеров
чтобы кто-то был на форуме чаще, потому что этот весь бубновский флуд и спам никому не нужен
кто-то же должен следить за порядком!

админ, порешай там что-нибудь с этим, ведь наверняка есть кто-нибудь, кто на форуме/в сети постоянно и имеет уже достаточнную репутацию и кол-во сообщений.

а то так больше продолжаться не может...

----------


## огрызок тепла

забанить флудеров и запретить регистрацию на какое-то время

----------


## огрызок тепла

я прекрасно знаю, как выглядят взломанные форумы. форум никто не ломал

----------


## огрызок тепла

браво!админский пароль стерт,форум взломан, но модераторов новых набираем,да?
ай,маладца!

----------


## Агата

огрызок тепла, не нужно сейчас во таких вот едких замечаний, все итак на измене и все делают что могут. тока не каждый здесь хакер, чтобы восстановить форум


grey-2, есть кто нибудь, кто может починить форум? может есть какая то связь с Греем?

----------


## [underlover]

как-то это подозрительно всё

----------


## Roman

Сомневаюсь. Ждём грея.

----------


## Roman

шлите контакты и ваше имя в личку, будем восстанавливать---особенно вот эта мура.

----------


## Roman

что всё?

----------


## огрызок тепла

я не верю грею2

----------


## [underlover]

я пообщалась в личке

оказывается, емэйл каждого из нас, готовых стать модером, может спасти форум!!!

бросила все свои дела и побежала спасать человечество!!

----------


## Агата

ага , а может тебе еще паспортные данные?

----------


## Dobrochan

Вас пидорнули с помощью этого эксплойта 
http://www.securityfocus.com/archive.../30/0/threaded

Как я понял у вас на форуме есть некий рубин который над вами издевается. Но к атаке 24 августа он не имеет никого отношения просто на определенном ресурсе который я читаю была выложена ссылка на ваш форум с предложением его потролить. Что мы и сделали. 

С уважением Крыса-кун.

----------


## огрызок тепла

поигрались?
теперь проваливайте

----------


## [underlover]

да на хак такой похрен

не похрен на бубена

вот его бы йопнуть хаком было бы круто)

----------


## Dobrochan



----------


## Dobrochan

> поигрались?
> теперь проваливайте


 Половина затаилась и спустя месяц, человек которого вы вроде уже знаете, напишет леденящую душу историю, а потом когда вы посочувствуйте плюнет вам в душу и таких историй будет много. вы перестанете верить тому что пишут на форуме, поймете бессмысленность существования и однажды утром выйдете из окна на встречу ласковому солнцу.

----------


## [underlover]

да вряд ли.
паранойя - лучший друг многих
я мало чему верю уже, что пишут
это временно
если этот товарищ действительно такой настойчивый, я буду читать форум только потому. что антидепрессанты и многое другое продается только по рецептам - чтобы ржать

а ты что курил, что так пишешь? делись

----------


## Dobrochan

> коллега, запости еще раз предложение потроллить этот форум. пора выбить нафиг мысли о суициде из голов аборигенов. спасибо.


 Нехочуэ, форум пришелся мне по нраву и насиловать его невозбранно ноувэй доброчан же. Алсо и сам способен.




> а ты что курил, что так пишешь? делись


 Специфика сайта с которого пришел и выбранный сценический образ "Доброчана".

----------


## tventin2

у меня, например, большие буквы в сообщении превращаются в маленькие. смотрю, у многих тоже. а вот подозрительные новички пишут большими буковками свободно. совпадение?

вообще, у меня уже фобия развивается, скорее всего это прогон.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я вообще никому не верю(пожимает плечами)мяу они все такие...

----------


## tventin2

кто "они"?

----------


## GanibaL

а где все модераторы??? какого хрена один психически нездоровый мудак тревожит столько людей?

----------


## GanibaL

Нужно больше модераторов

----------


## огрызок тепла

> у меня, например, большие буквы в сообщении превращаются в маленькие. смотрю, у многих тоже. а вот подозрительные новички пишут большими буковками свободно. совпадение?
> 
> вообще, у меня уже фобия развивается, скорее всего это прогон.


 угу...сначала не поняла,что это про заглавные буковки. я вот всегда пишу только строчными, за это мне часто попадает по ушам. ну нельзя служебки и прочую бюрократическую чушь начальству писать так. им особенно обидно,когда имена с маленькой буквой...эх...
а мне так больше нравится((((а приходится по несколько раз перечитывать и исправлять.

----------


## [underlover]

у меня тоже большие буквы становятся маленькими
аааааааааа

паранойя нах

----------


## [underlover]

я тот пост капсом написала, надо хакеру знакомому звонить)

----------


## tventin2

Результат скажи обязательно

----------


## GanibaL

> Заполни анкету http://www.kirsanova-olya.narod.ru


     Пососи хуй  http://www.pososi-huj.narod.ru

----------


## tventin2

давайте будем людьми. эти посты читают не только рубены

----------


## Black Angel

че за херня на форуме?! вообще ничего не понимаю! а этот грей-2 у меня не вызывает доверия

----------


## GanibaL

Оказалось, заявление на меня написал известный Рубен Искандарян, который до этого запугал 282-й статьей поэта Евгения Лесина. Мне он тоже сватал 282-ю, за «экстремистские призывы к убийству граждан Каспарова Г.К., Лимонова (Савенко) Э.В. и Касьянова М.М».. 

Милиция смеется: ко мне они претензий иметь не хотят, а вот от Искандаряна вся правоохранительная Москва просто стонет. Мне говорят: ну вы бы хоть собрались, все пострадавшие, и написали на него коллективное заявление.



http://www.apn.ru/column/comments19164.htm

         Так что так, если есть желание - можно коллективную заявку накатать, в органах только рады этому будут.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

grey-2 это рубен, не партесь. Я сегодня связался с греем, форум под контролем.
Мы модеры можем только редактировать, удалять, перемещать и т.п. Мы не можем банить пользователей ни по нику, ни по ip , так что работаем как можем.

----------


## MATARIEL

подтверждаю слова волка-одиночки... все гуд...
тем более хостер не на территории рф, поэтому ребята бубена ничего не могут сделать, и взломать тоже...

----------


## Final Prayer

так все уже в порядке??

----------


## Dobrochan

> grey-2 это рубен, не партесь. Я сегодня связался с греем, форум под контролем.
> Мы модеры можем только редактировать, удалять, перемещать и т.п. Мы не можем банить пользователей ни по нику, ни по ip , так что работаем как можем.


 
Это все не даст эффекта, наиболее эффективно, прежде чем давать логин должно приходить письмо спустя час на реальную почту с обязательной авторизацией.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Это тоже не поможет, насоздает он себе кучу мэйлов. надо будет с греем пошептаться.
Final Prayer, да и так было все в порядке.

----------


## grey

> а еще , я считаю, нужно больше модеров
> чтобы кто-то был на форуме чаще, потому что этот весь бубновский флуд и спам никому не нужен
> кто-то же должен следить за порядком!
> 
> админ, порешай там что-нибудь с этим, ведь наверняка есть кто-нибудь, кто на форуме/в сети постоянно и имеет уже достаточнную репутацию и кол-во сообщений.
> 
> а то так больше продолжаться не может...


 извиняюсь за долгий ответ :Smile:  я на форуме бываю, но не пишу, отвечаю только на ЛС. Модеров хватает, на каждом разделе по 2. Это просто облава была и форум засрали, сейчас вроде вся чушь удалена. Если не вся, то отпишитесь мне в ЛС кто видит что бессмысленные темы ещё остались.

----------


## Roman

вот и дождались.

----------


## ER

ааааааа, народ!!!!! объясните кто-нить, плиз, что тут происходило, а то меня давно не было!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## grey

> ааааааа, народ!!!!! объясните кто-нить, плиз, что тут происходило, а то меня давно не было!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 сюда заходил флудер рубик)

----------

